# Can anyone tell me how i can SNAT HTTPS traffic



## goody_goody (May 5, 2009)

Dear Forum Member,

I would be very grateful if someone could guide me that how can i perform SNAT (i-e change the source address)HTTPS packets so that when they out from freebsd machine they have the source address of freebsd machine.

I am currently using ipfw for implement local firewall/perform routing.


Thanks in advance.

.Goody_Goody.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2009)

Just set up NAT. 

http://www.freebsddiary.org/ipfw.php


----------



## phoenix (May 5, 2009)

Which version of FreeBSD?

FreeBSD 5.x/6.x have to use natd along with IPFW to do the NAT, with divert rules to send the network packets from the kernel to the natd daemon.

FreeBSD 7.x can use the new *nat* keyword for IPFW, to do the NAT in-kernel, without using any external daemons.


----------

